

Ask HN: What websites do you spend the most time on? - minecraftman

I spend a lot of time on Facebook, Reddit, YouTube, and HN.
======
dangrossman
HN, Reddit, W3Counter and Geckoboard are always open.

------
JS_startup
HN, Reddit, SomethingAwful, Google Finance

------
denzil_correa
Google, Facebook, Twitter, Cricinfo, HN

------
ByteMuse
HN, Quora, Stack Overflow, Twitter

------
spicyxtreme
FB, Kotaku, Youtube, Google

------
sandipagr
HN.

